# Apricot Cockapoo Tear Stain and Food Recommendations



## Asia.cz83 (Jan 8, 2021)

Hello all,

I am a proud owner of apricot cockapoo and lover her to bits!

However there is one thing which bothers me a little bit....her eyes are very watery, there is a constant strain of tears from her inner eye corners which causing a string tear stain.
I have been trying filtered water, cleaning her face multiple times a day, use eye drops for puppies but nothing helps.

The last change I can trial is changing her diet. Currently I buy food through tail.com so wonder whether any could recommend a good food for my 5 months old Daisy 🦮

Thank you so much in advance!

Xxx


----------

